

Voice of America (VOA) hacked? - nixme
http://www.voanews.com/

======
nixme
Only news source I can find:
[http://www.newzimbabwe.com/news-4521-Iranian+hackers+target+...](http://www.newzimbabwe.com/news-4521-Iranian+hackers+target+VOA+website/news.aspx)

Credit claimed by "Iranian Cyber Army"

------
eof
didn't last long..

